# 4 acres open land, new well, septic, driveway, Long term rental



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

23 miles from Springfield, MO. State blacktop road frontage. All open and fenced. Was hayed last fall. Soil looks good for gardening, no rocks. This offer won't appeal to alot of people but there might be someone who it just might. It is a long term rent of the property. You supply a mobile home or portable cabin. You can have livestock and pets. Garden as big as you like. No building codes. Just be clean and a nice neighbor.

I have simular property rented and it works well. 

$225 per month. I maintain the well if service is needed. No deposit.


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Land is rented. I can't see how I delete this post.


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

yrag said:


> Land is rented. I can't see how I delete this post.


Your post offering this was March 9th, and it is already rented. Did you rent it to someone who saw it here? It sounds like a good way to make some idle property pay for the taxes and bring in some extra money.


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

It was a local. 

I would rather have a property like this than a house rented. It's not much money but not much investment. Key is location. This place is a few minutes outside a major city in MO. I did a Craigslist and had 3 people interested. First one said they wanted it. And this is before the real estate deal was totally final. But it is now and the place should be ready in 30 days if all goes well. All I maintain is the septic and well and since I'm in the septic and well business that is not a problem.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

yrag said:


> Land is rented. I can't see how I delete this post.



Software here doesn't let you change or delete a post after a short period of time. 

Or actually it does, but the owners don't have those switches "on".


----------

